# Gun Camo



## tonkatruckjk

How important is it - to those folks hunting in a desert environ, to rock a camo'd gun?

I've never used any type of camouflage on my gun, but have seen it in pictures on the site, wondering what the real need is?

For what it's worth, I'm pretty sure I'm going to be hunting - at least to start - with a Winchester Model 88 - it's a hand-me-down, and the gun I feel most comfortable shooting any distance with, although it's overkill for the job.

It's wood and metal, nothing fancy, not real shiny.

Question is - how important is it to use some camo tape or camo netting around the gun?

Anybody that's used camo tape, does it leave a residue?

Thanks

Dan


----------



## OutdoorFreak97

If you get the Mcnett camo tape, it doesn't leave residue.
I havent used it though, I'm thinking of getting vet wrap, what they use to wrap horse ankles 
(It's wide and probably cheaper, ill have to look), it sticks to its self

Then just using green and Brown spray paint and making my own.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Weasel

It's the human form and human scent that spooks animals. The sight of a firearm is no concern unless there is a glare coming off of it. Like said above, wrap it with something if it's shiny. If you decide to use McNett Camo Wrap. I sell it at $7 a roll (check the Classifieds forum). Vet wrap or any other flat finish tape can work.


----------



## bones44

I'm with these guys. Mcnett and vet wrap both work nicely and don't leave any residue. Also gives a nice firm grip on your gun.


----------



## bar-d

I use McNett camo tape on the ones I do camo. Main reasons for me, hide shiny spots, help protect some of my nicer finish guns and in the winter it gives you a warmer, positive grip on the metal parts. I have a couple of factory camo stock rifles also. Reason, they look cool.


----------



## Rick Howard

I just got some of the McNett. I like it. Goes on easy... Stays on well. Does not get gooy like most tape. Also help keep down some clanking noise if you happen to bump the riffle with a call or something of that nature. It works good on an e-call too. Even if you have some camo on there the tape helps keep it from being noisey.... in a bad way. Buy more than one roll though. You will need more than one for the gun and the call.


----------



## 220swift

I also use the McNett products. I'll change camo pattern/colors two to three times each season ending with the snow pattern.


----------



## tonkatruckjk

Thanks guys, I'll look into the stuff Weasel sells, worth a shot.


----------



## JTKillough

Rule #1-camo everything........Everything!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Paint it T.


----------



## tonkatruckjk

Might paint my future 'yote gun - need to fin the right scope for it yet...









But I'll never paint my deer gun (also going to serve as a 'yote gun until the scope is found for the AR...









Sent by telepathy.


----------



## fr3db3ar

I like the vet wrap, it's cheap and comes in a wide variety of colors to please the ever adventurous horse lovers


----------



## jawbreaker

Camo is only for the hunter, if you don't move and they don't smell you they will come.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

jawbreaker said:


> Camo is only for the hunter, if you don't move and they don't smell you they will come.


Camo helps break up your outline and helps hide you from non-hunters. So you don't use camo?


----------



## fr3db3ar

I agree. It at least helps to break up your human outline and might hide small movements. I also agree that most of it is marketed to the human eye.


----------



## OutdoorFreak97

azpredator said:


> Camo helps break up your outline and helps hide you from non-hunters. So you don't use camo?


I think maybe he meant for the Hunter, not the gun. 
I personaly I think camoing a rifle is a good idea, any advantage helps
You just want to keep it fair tho, 
an invisible suit that kills scent completely would be cool..... But it would take away some of the challenge.


----------



## jawbreaker

90% of the time I wear bluejeans and a tshirt depending on the weather( usually a camoflage t-shirt). When it's cold I will wear a camo jacket but thats because I have camo jackets more than it's for the game not seeing me. I do not wear bright colors though. I shot this on at 15 yrs wearing pretty much what I wera to work.


----------



## gentlemanJ

I like the camo netting my self. Really dont care to put anything on my weapon cept gun oil. Netting can b made into a poncho n covers u and watever u decide to take on the hunt. Breaks ur siloette, keeps thoze pesky skeeters off ya and if u want u can look like a bush on the ground or a branch in a tree. Plus they come in any camo u can think. N they cheep too. Sat under a tree once bowhunting n Pa. Wen 9 does came n feedind real slow .... i looked like a bush. Got to within feet from me. Never new i was there. But i was there for antlers.


----------



## Antlerz22

gentlemanJ said:


> I like the camo netting my self. Really dont care to put anything on my weapon cept gun oil. Netting can b made into a poncho n covers u and watever u decide to take on the hunt. Breaks ur siloette, keeps thoze pesky skeeters off ya and if u want u can look like a bush on the ground or a branch in a tree. Plus they come in any camo u can think. N they cheep too. Sat under a tree once bowhunting n Pa. Wen 9 does came n feedind real slow .... i looked like a bush. Got to within feet from me. Never new i was there. But i was there for antlers.


 I was there right next to you and you didnt even see me.


----------



## fr3db3ar

LMAO


----------



## nrlombar

If you wrap your gun in tape and the tape gets wet when your out hunting in the winter from the snow how do you prevent your gun stock/barrell from being damaged from the moisture?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

nrlombar said:


> If you wrap your gun in tape and the tape gets wet when your out hunting in the winter from the snow how do you prevent your gun stock/barrell from being damaged from the moisture?


 the foam tape comes off so you can clean your gun...


----------



## nrlombar

So every time it gets wet you to take it off then re apply?


----------



## Paul-e

azpred, that's the first time i've seen your paint job. That looks awesome! I found your original post, I was hoping for a "how to- step by step" post. You did a great job on that rifle.


----------



## knapper

Then just use a rattle can job and live with it. I have done one that way and it was a more expensive gun and scope i did.


----------



## Paul-e

My EX son-in-law picked up a couple cans of "camo" paint from the surplus store and was going to camo the boys bikes when he had them for a weekend. The boys told us how mad he was when it just came out a dull green. True story, I still LMAO!


----------



## Antlerz22

You might be a ******* if you think camo in a can means multiple colors on your project.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

nrlombar said:


> So every time it gets wet you to take it off then re apply?


yea every time you get it wet or your gun will rust, you can reuse the wrap...or get crazy and paint it!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Paul-e said:


> azpred, that's the first time i've seen your paint job. That looks awesome! I found your original post, I was hoping for a "how to- step by step" post. You did a great job on that rifle.


 I could, I think I took some pic's, it wasn't that hard, the hard part is painting a new gun.


----------



## JTKillough

They sell guns that are pre-camo-ed, then you don't have to do anything, except hunt predators.....
Hmmmm!


----------



## nrlombar

I thought about doing a rattle can job but I want to be able to use rifle for all seasons. The gun comes in camo but I plan on hunting in this winter in the snow so I am looking for an easy way to get some snow camo on it. My end up trying to create some sort of ghille cover that goes on and off with burlap or something...


----------



## JTKillough

Masking tape works for winter!


----------



## knapper

I just bought a roll of white duct tape and used it with some of that wrap on stuff. Another way would be to sew up a slip on cover and pull it off when you get home to dry it out.


----------



## LeadHead

For snow, white vet wrap. If you wanna get creative, use a black Sharpie to add some "branches" to eliminate the solid whiteness.


----------



## fr3db3ar

Or use the zebra pattern.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Jtk that is to easy, but they do have some nice brush camo-ed guns and scope's and winter camo guns to, but that is a little over the top. Who has the money to buy the same gun for all of the seasons? Don't forget a black one for night time lol...


----------



## nrlombar

haha, I think ill try to come up with some sort of slip over that ill paint w/ a snow camo patten. Shouldn't be too hard and should make it easier to dry off gun after trudging through the snow for a few hours.


----------



## fr3db3ar

Hopefully your'e a better seamstress than I was. I tried to make several pieces of slip on. While funtional, it looked like A$$


----------



## OutdoorFreak97

If your going to do that use a tube stock.

That's what I did, looks fine.


----------



## knapper

I know of a guy that used white shrink wrap and then just heated it up. He only did the barrel.


----------



## prairiewolf

Just go to ebay and buy some vet wrap(pet bandage) for $2-3 ea , buy one reg camo and one zebra white/black. It just takes a few minutes to wrap one and unwrap when your done and it can be used over and over just wash it.


----------



## prairiewolf

here is a pic







http://www.ebay.com/itm/Co-Flex-Vet-Wrap-4-x-5-yards-Zebra-Camo-Turquoise-w-Stars-Lime-w-Polka-Dots-/350596372128?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item51a12c16a0


----------



## nrlombar

I am planning on employing the girlfriend or grandma with this task if i try it... It doesnt have to be.perfect just cover the gun and not let the yotes see it. Im not getting my gun till black friday (first gun ill own!) ill work on snow cover asap and post pics. Fr3db3ar cant wait to put that sling on it!


----------



## Paul-e

Antlerz22 said:


> You might be a ******* if you think camo in a can means multiple colors on your project.


or just a dumb a$$$!! least, that's what the ex son in law was


----------



## fr3db3ar

nrlombar said:


> I am planning on employing the girlfriend or grandma with this task if i try it... It doesnt have to be.perfect just cover the gun and not let the yotes see it. Im not getting my gun till black friday (first gun ill own!) ill work on snow cover asap and post pics. Fr3db3ar cant wait to put that sling on it!


Make sure you post pics and reviews in the other thread. Hope you like it.


----------

